# Scientists make monkeys glow, cure AIDS



## Harlequin (May 27, 2009)

(just kidding about the AIDS)



> Scientists have genetically modified primates to make them glow green and pass on the change to their children.
> 
> Though primates modified to generate a glowing protein have been created before, these are the first to keep the change in their bloodlines.
> 
> ...


Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8070252.stm

I think this is interesting and potentially useful. gogogo discuss.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 27, 2009)

Oh man this is gonna be so embarassing.
'Granpa! Granpa! How did they ever cure AIDS?'
'With glowing monkeys.'
'Are you sure Alzheimer's doesn't exist anymore.'


----------



## Yarnchu (May 27, 2009)

Dang, the Japanese did it. They're so awesome. And I bet at least one of you guys here would think a glowing green monkey would be just _so kawaii_.


----------



## Elfin (May 27, 2009)

Glowing green monkeys.
Ahem.
I WANT ONE!! xD


----------



## Griffin (May 27, 2009)

D:

Poor monkeys...

They can never go home.

Still, that really does sound kawaii! And I have to admit I'd like to see one...but maybe not have one, because they bite.


----------



## Tarvos (May 28, 2009)

genetic engineering whoopie


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 28, 2009)

japan is weird. they have lolicon and giant robots and glowing monkeys.

):


----------



## Dewgong (May 28, 2009)

_kawaii_ glowing monkeys? no. _cute_ glowing monkeys? sure.


----------



## Zoltea (May 29, 2009)

The new Glow-in-the-Dark monkey! Never lose your pet monkey in the dark again! :3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 31, 2009)

I want a glow monkey^^


----------



## Yarnchu (May 31, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> _kawaii_ glowing monkeys? no. _cute_ glowing monkeys? sure.


What's wrong with Japanese cute glowing monkeys?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 31, 2009)

Does that mean in order to cure aids we have to glow?
That would be awesome


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 31, 2009)

Not for me it wouldn't. Imagine trying to go to sleep like that. Phoo -.-
I'd like to see a glowing monkey though. Especially a Marmoset Waah 83


----------



## surskitty (Jun 1, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> What's wrong with Japanese cute glowing monkeys?


It's stupid to call things 'kawaii' while typing in English?


----------



## TheGlitchmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

I think that glowing is a small price to pay to eradicate horrible diseases that plague mankind. I think that a nice trade off is necessary.


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 2, 2009)

surskitty said:


> It's stupid to call things 'kawaii' while typing in English?


Is it stupid to say someone has a "je ne sais quoi" while typing in English?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 2, 2009)

No because that's been integrated in language for the past hundred years or so
and doesn't sound retarded.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 2, 2009)

> No because that's been integrated in language for the past hundred years or so
> and doesn't sound retarded.


well uh

what do you think people were saying about "je ne sais quoi" a hundred years ago before it was integrated into the language?

and uh

i personally think "je ne sais quoi" sounds stupider than "kawaii". like, i dunno, bit pretentious. but w/e, we all know that France is the centre of the world.

:/

god i cannot believe that i am defending use of the word "kawaii". next thing you know i'll start reading Naruto.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 2, 2009)

Saying random French words in the middle of an otherwise ordinary English sentence can be irritating too!
Inserting words from some other language into writing is stupid unless the writer is very talented (eg Nabokov, Wilde). _Je ne sais quoi_ was probably introduced because it perfectly expresses, well, je ne sais quoi. Though if you have the chance, saying 'you know what' also works, albeit less well.

Kawaii is not like Je ne sais quoi because it is a direct translation of cute and therefore does not need to be introduced into our vocabulary since the world _already exists and expresses itself perfectly_.

Anyway I'd rather die than have Kawaii become common use.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 2, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Saying random French words in the middle of an otherwise ordinary English sentence can be irritating too!
> Inserting words from some other language into writing is stupid unless the writer is very talented (eg Nabokov, Wilde). _Je ne sais quoi_ was probably introduced because it perfectly expresses, well, je ne sais quoi. Though if you have the chance, saying 'you know what' also works, albeit less well.
> 
> Kawaii is not like Je ne sais quoi because it is a direct translation of cute and therefore does not need to be introduced into our vocabulary since the world _already exists and expresses itself perfectly_.
> ...


yeah that's pretty much my view on the matter. kawaii should never become common use ever. ever ever ever.

(plus, English has lots of French words and phrases - fiancé, champagne, other stuff I don't really care to list)


----------



## Erif (Jun 2, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> The new Glow-in-the-Dark monkey! Never lose your pet monkey in the dark again! :3


G-glow in the dark monkeys!??!?!?!?!?! MOMMY, BUT ME A GLOW IN THE DARK MONKEY
Um... maybe for your birthday, honey.
*Voice gets deep and raspy* No, I need a glow in the dark monkey _now_ women!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 3, 2009)

> Kawaii is not like Je ne sais quoi because it is a direct translation of cute and therefore does not need to be introduced into our vocabulary since the world already exists and expresses itself perfectly.


I disagree!

"Cute" in English often has sexual connotations (e.g. "that girl's so cute, I wanna bone her" or "I had great oral from Steve, he's so cute"). Kawaii is a completely aesexual word! You would never use it to describe, say, a stripper. Thus, there is space in the language to accommodate it!

Also I'd argue that "je ne sais quoi" could easily be replaced by the common English word "thing".

Maybe I'm just a weeaboo, but I think that if you're going to be a fanboy over a racist, insular, overrated culture, you should at least be able to choose which one it is. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Er. Cute has sexual connotations? I guess I want to fuck kittens. Don't make things up for the sake of an argument.

And no. 'That man had a certain je ne sais quoi...'
'That man had a certain thing.'
As I said, there's no real translation. And whether you like it or not, France influenced Britain greatly and vice-versa and there's no reason for your weird hatred of it as a country.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 3, 2009)

i just think that French culture is *massively* overrated. seriously, the way some people treat it is no different from weeaboos with Japan.

i mean, sure. they came up with some cool stuff. but France is not all the damned culture that exists in the world.



> Er. Cute has sexual connotations? I guess I want to fuck kittens. Don't make things up for the sake of an argument.


huh.

interesting. i could *swear* that i've heard many people use it in the context of sex. but y'know, maybe i'm just stupid. :3


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Jun 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> interesting. i could *swear* that i've heard many people use it in the context of sex. but y'know, maybe i'm just stupid. :3


It's more of a general description and then it's turned sexual by context, much like how beautiful is a word that can be used to describe a person you think is attractive, or you could use it to describe a landscape (or something to that effect).

I always thought that people used kawaii to mean a much more extreme version of cute to be honest.

Don't really see the argument against its use other than the fact it sounds incredibly stupid. At least it's a word from another language rather than some of the utterly idiotic slang words that are being added to English dictionaries.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 3, 2009)

GameFreakerZero said:


> Don't really see the argument against its use other than the fact it sounds incredibly stupid.


That _is_ the argument against its use, if I'm not mistaken.

I think the difference between people using a phrase that's been "assimilated" into the English language (it's been said before, English "beats up other languages and steals words from them" - lots of English words come from other languages) over the course of a very long time, versus weeaboos throwing random Japanese words into English text because of some strange aversion to English words ("Im looking for a bento box, it cant be pinku (thats japanese for pink) or any girl color. It has to be of 2 or more kotoba (thats japanese for 2 compartments) and has be be chibi(small) sized. And has to be really kawaii (cute).")


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 15, 2009)

Isn't that just stealing back and forth? Because of all of the anime, ratio, beru, manga, pinku (apparently), pan (That's Spanish, I think), mii, mon, etc. It's sort of dumb.

I wouldn't like a glowing pet/person. I'd be difficult to sleep since it's so bright and all.


----------

